# Hen acting different



## kariann (Oct 21, 2014)

My hen was hatched in february or march I purchased her and one other. They are usally fast happy lil hens. Now one lays in the box every time I check on her. I checked her from head to toe no problems. When I take her out of the box she lays where ever I set her. I have her get up and mess with her then she eats. But not acting normal. The other hen pecks and kind of attacks her now but not viciously. Please help she is laying eggs fine


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Is she broody? Or lethargic?


----------



## kariann (Oct 21, 2014)

I am not sure I have never experienced a broody hen


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

kariann said:


> I am not sure I have never experienced a broody hen


Laying in the nesting box. I'd bet your pay check she's broody.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Is she puffing up and pecking at you when you try to take her out? 
If she is sick she will be lethargic and droopy. If she is good health but clinging to her nest then she is likely trying to hatch eggs.


----------



## kariann (Oct 21, 2014)

She has always allowed me to pick her up so that's is no different but even if I put her in a different area she goes back to the eggs. She is not eating as much but still eating. She does puff up when she gets off the nest.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

She's broody then 
No need to worry unless you don't want chicks or don't have a rooster.


----------

